# Lubrication question



## dandan688 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey guys I have a question about the specific lubrication the cruze requires. For the key locks, hood and door hinges it requires a multi purpose lubricant. And for the hood latch, secondary latch, pivots, spring anchor, and release pawl it requires a lubriplate lubricant aersoal or it says "a lubricant meeting requirements of NLGI #2, Category LB or GC-LB." My question is can I use the multipurpose lubricant for the key locks, hood and door hinges for the hood lubricant as well or no? Does that meet the NLGI #2 standard thing?


Thanks


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't needed one thing lubed in almost 3 years of ownership? Even the free LOF, all 4 of them were really just an OF:uhh:


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I use 3-in-one Lock Dry Lube for the locks and ignition. Label claims: penetrates & lubricates, won't attract dirt, anti-corrosive.


For everything else it's Blaster Industrial Strength Silicone Spray Lubricant. Label claims: non-staining lubricant eliminates squeaking and binding and extends the life of metal, plastic, wood, rubber vinyl and leather. If these weren't available I would buy an equivalent. Whether these meet the GM requirements or not the label doesn't specify I just know they work.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dielectric great on door seals or gm stuff, doors look to be lithium grease on the mechanism... I used some of my gun oil on them... It was around and prevents rust on old guns figured it would be fine on the cruze


----------



## dandan688 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah but what about the hood and its components? Can I use the multipurpose lubricant for that stuff as well because it says "lubricant meeting requirements of NLGI #2, Category LB or GC-LB" or do I need to buy the lubriplate lubricant aerosol that it recommends?


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

dandan688 said:


> Yeah but what about the hood and its components? Can I use the multipurpose lubricant for that stuff as well because it says "lubricant meeting requirements of NLGI #2, Category LB or GC-LB" or do I need to buy the lubricant aerosol that it recommends?


I can only tell what I would use. If a silicone spay or other lubricant/protectant is specifically listed as being safe for metal, rubber seals, plastic, etc. I will use it. Unless the manufacturer's recommended product has some special properties I'm not aware of I doubt it's any better than a name brand lubricant available at any auto parts store. I take care to use the proper lubricant on each component.


----------



## dandan688 (Nov 29, 2015)

Okay.
Can someone explain to me what the hood latch, secondary latch, pivots, spring anchor, and release pawl are in the front of the vehicle?


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

dandan688 said:


> Okay.
> Can someone explain to me what the hood latch, secondary latch, pivots, spring anchor, and release pawl are in the front of the vehicle?


Basically these three areas where you see metal moving against metal.


----------



## dandan688 (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh ok so the metal in front is more of the hood latch assembly and the top ones on the left and right are considered the hood hinges right? I know the manuel says use a different lube for those.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

dandan688 said:


> Oh ok so the metal in front is more of the hood latch assembly and the top ones on the left and right are considered the hood hinges right? I know the manual says use a different lube for those.


You are correct in identifying the latch assembly and hinges.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

The NGLI number just indicates the viscosity of the grease. It's not a big deal. For many years I have used white lithium grease on things like latches and hinges. Comes in a spray can if you like. It hangs in place well and doesn't make a big mess. Key locks only get a graphite dry lubricant. I've also used this on seat belt latches in older cars. Won't attract dirt like a liquid lubricant will. Note that some graphite lock lubes are actually liquid when you apply them, but the liquid carrier evaporates quickly leaving behind only the dry graphite.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NLGI_consistency_number


----------



## dandan688 (Nov 29, 2015)

Is it okay to use the Multipurpose lubricant in the ignition switch where the key goes into? Because the other day my key got stuck trying to turn the car off. Is that lubricant safe for the door locks and also the ignition key hole?


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I use 3-in-one Lock Dry Lube for the ignition and door locks because it doesn't attract dirt. A multipurpose lubricant may not have the same benefit.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

You can get the genuine stuff on Amazon for a good price with free prime shipping. I have used other stuff on previous cars without any problems. But, why not just buy the exact stuff specified in the manual if it is a good price? I bought these 2 years ago and there is still a lot left. 

Part # 12346241 Superlube. My manual says to use this on the key lock cylinders and hood and door hinges. I have also been using it on door hinges and locks around the house. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QGYJ82/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473830775&sr=sr-1&keywords=gm+12346241

Part # 89021668 Multi Purpose Grease. My manual says to use this on the Hood Latch Assembly, SecondaryLatch, Pivots, Spring Anchor, andRelease Pawl. Note that this leaves an ugly, thick white coating on everything that is hard to get off. 
https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-10-4...=1473830647&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=gm+89021668

You can also get a tube of Dielectric Grease on Amazon, GM Part #12345579. However, this is very expensive for a very small tube, so I bought a bulk tub of the Jet Lube brand instead. I use this on the weatherstrip and rubber trim to keep it soft and looking new. I found it also restores the sound deadening of the seals. 

This is what I use
https://www.amazon.com/Jet-Lube-Sil...66&sr=8-2&keywords=jet+lube+dielectric+grease


----------



## dandan688 (Nov 29, 2015)

> Part # 12346241 Superlube. My manual says to use this on the key lock cylinders and hood and door hinges. I have also been using it on door hinges and locks around the house.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QGYJ82/ref=sr_ph_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473830775&sr=sr-1&keywords=gm+12346241


Can you use this stuff inside the key ignition switch too or just the outside car door locks?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I use it on the ignition switch. The manual says locks, and it is a lock. I only use a tiny amount. I don't soak it. I also use it on the pivots for the gas and brake pedals, trunk hinges, gas door hinges, door handles, etc.


----------



## dandan688 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. Couple of other things.

How often should you lube your cruze. (door hinges, hood latch assembly, key lock cylinders, and weatherstrips.)
Is two time a year enough?

What time of day is good to lube the car? Will water affect the lube if it gets wet?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

My owners manual says to do it every 7500 miles when you rotate the tires. I do it every time I change the oil. 

From my manual:

Page 11-3, 11-4
*Tire Rotation and Required*
*Services Every 12 000 km/*
*7,500 mi*
Rotate the tires, if recommended for
the vehicle, and perform the
following services...

...Lubricate body components. See
Exterior Care on page 10-88.

page 10-88
*Body Component Lubrication*
Lubricate all key lock cylinders,
hood hinges, liftgate hinges, and
steel fuel door hinge unless the
components are plastic. Applying
silicone grease on weatherstrips
with a clean cloth will make them
last longer, seal better, and not stick
or squeak.


----------

